# English Renault 19 - disposal



## CrispinBrocks (May 11, 2012)

I have an English registered car that I am going to scrap today. It's a Renault 19 that a friend and I have driven to Athens from London. 

Does anyone know of any local scrap yards we could take the car to?/SNIP/
Crispin


----------



## CrispinBrocks (May 11, 2012)

Oh yeah - we are in Athens


----------

